# Louis Theroux:Dark States- Heroin Town



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I watched this the other night and see it's on again now.

Did anyone else watch? 


If you didn't it's well worth a watch. I find Louis very interesting and this was no different. He appears to get dragged in and care about what he's doing. 

What a totally messed up place Huntington is. How can drugs get that bad in one place? The stats put out during the show were nothing short of frightening.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes, saw this programme and I was totally immersed in it.
As you say such a messed up place


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Very interesting. What I honestly found more shocking was the fact prescription drugs were always the starting foundation of the addiction. Rather naively I just assumed they instantly became heroine addicts!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Most people start on softer drugs and escalate up. It was interesting that the eperdemic was literally as a result of state healthcare withdrawing prescription meds’ which forced those dependent to seek illicit drugs. Second wave of heroin use watch out we usually follows the US


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

9pm tonight it's about the sex trade in Houston.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I didn't think tonight's episode was his best. It didn't have enough substance to it.

It is still hard to see so many woman abused and brainwashed into not seeing that they are.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Jesus thats weird I have just got up at 4 am coming off nights at work and just watching it on Iplayer


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

I’ve watched all of his recent documentaries, from the Miami correctional system to Guns in Milwaukee - if you haven’t seen that one yet then give it a watch. Sometimes I think Louis really does put himself out there but that was genuinely scary and made for some grim watching. America is no joke.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone watching tonight?


----------

